# iBALL Keyboard Driver



## sumit101 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, I just bought a new IBALL Multimedia Keyboard and i am not able to use it on my system as i am running Windows Vista Ultimate and not able to find the driver for it. The Driver CD that the store guy gave me did not have driver for Vista either. Please can any one help me out with this.


----------



## pillainp (Dec 11, 2007)

I have the exact same keyboard, and am running VIsta Ultimate too.

I've had no issues at all, and have not loaded any drivers at all. All the keys are working fine, including the silver special buttons at the top.

You could try deleting the keyboard from Device Manager and then rebooting, so that Windows reinstalls the keyboard by itself.

Please also search at http://iball.co.in/inner/get_drivers.asp.


----------



## sumit101 (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks for your reply , PillainP. I did what u said. But still there is no input from the keyboard. The LED is switching on and the USB on the keyboard is also working!!! but no character input from keyboard. When i went to control panel, it says keyboard driver not found.


----------



## pillainp (Dec 11, 2007)

Have you tried a different USB port to plug the keyboard into?

Also, please check to see if there is a keylock on the keyboard, similar to the "Fn" key on a laptop, that would allow the Funtion and other keys to perform special functions.

However, notwithstanding all that, I think you may have to get the keyboard replaced.


----------

